
"So what's your number?" ... "I don't do cellphones" - ktropy
http://musings.navchatterji.com/post/128106472/so-whats-your-number-i-dont-do-cellphones
======
nopassrecover
Interesting enough but his "exercise in simplicity sans cell phone" hardly
seemed an exercise in simplicity, nor one without a "cell phone" (just
replaced with another digital device).

~~~
ktropy
Agreed, could have been termed as an exercise to reduce noise. Thought it was
interesting none the less.

